# Tank size



## PbEmTxE (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey,

I was hoping you might be able to help with a question. Well I've been looking into getting a betta fish. And I'm wandering if i can keep one in a glass tank that measures 8"x8"x12" (HxDxL). 

AND if i can, should I put a small filter and or heater in? My room is usually around 76f. I don't want it to seem like I haven't been reading up, but i have read different things on different sites.

Peter


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I calculate 3.3 gallons for that tank. People definitely keep bettas in smaller containers than that. You could put in a very small submersible heater. I would suggest an adjustable one. A tank that small will track the room temperature pretty well. Does the room get cooler at night? 76 is ok. Thats very small for power filter. Most of the plug-in ones have too much flow for a betta to be comfortable in that size tank. But an air-powered sponge should do the job nicely.


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

If that is right 3.3 gallons then that is fine. Betta's do like warmer water this ---->







would be a great heater for this type of tank. It's for up to 2 gallons and with your room temp being pretty warm it should keep an even and comfortable temp for your betta  And yes I use sponge filters with airpumps for all my Betta's I just use tubing to supply air for all three tanks


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

That's pretty good. I have bettas in 3"x3"x3" and 4"x4"x4" containers and all are in breeding condition.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats a perfectly acceptable tank. Personally, my room fluctuates so much that i bought the smallest stealth heater, its actually for like 5-15 gallons, but its is fine in my 2.5 that i have. I agree that you will want a sponge filter. Or even if you wanted to get the smallest HOB filter like a tetra whisper. might be okay. 

So buy a heater, a filter, fill tank and let it cycle and you will be ready for a betta. 


*I keep my heater anywhere between 80-82*


----------

